# Rare gun dog: has anyone got a Stabyhoun?



## ChristinaSavage (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am behind an initiative to introduce the Stabyhoun (Frisian Pointer) to the UK and am looking for people who might already own one?

www.http://stabyhounuk.com


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

This is very random, but are they ancestors of munsterlanders? They look like them....


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Where is Friesland?


----------



## ChristinaSavage (Dec 17, 2012)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> This is very random, but are they ancestors of munsterlanders? They look like them....


They are not but both are native Dutch breeds so I couldn't rule out similar bloodlines further back. Once you know the breed they aren't quite that similar though


----------



## ChristinaSavage (Dec 17, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Where is Friesland?


Friesland is a province in the north of the Netherlands. In terms of importing dogs it is rather practical because it is so close. You can cross the channel and be in Rotterdam a few hours later.


----------



## ChristinaSavage (Dec 17, 2012)

ChristinaSavage said:


> They are not but both are native Dutch breeds so I couldn't rule out similar bloodlines further back. Once you know the breed they aren't quite that similar though


You can read about the breed's history here: History | Stabyhoun


----------

